# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как соединить 2 компьютера через свитч ?

## compik

Есть 2 компа, на одном установлен Windows 7, а на другом Windows XP. Интернет у обеих идет через свитч. Все нужные IP адреса для подключения к инету прописаны, и на XP и на семерке интернет нормально работает. 

Возможно ли подключить эти 2 компа через свитч ? Если да, хотелось бы узнать что и как нужно сделать. Заранее огромное спасибо.

Еще я что то не так сделал, теперь программы не открываются.. при нажатии на ярлыки открывается такое.
Может подскажите что не так ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

> Возможно ли подключить эти 2 компа через свитч ?


У Вас именно свич, а не роутер? Вы хотите чтобы "железка" раздавала Интернет?

----------

compik

----------


## compik

*PavelA*, спасибо за ответ. 
Да, именно свитч. Интернет нормально работает на обеих компьютерах. Нужно чтобы была возможность безопасного доступа к файлам на обеих компьютерах.

ПС. А с файлами как быть ? Как восстановить все ? - http://f1.s.qip.ru/WMlLyF3M.jpg

----------


## PavelA

Тут срабатывает политика безопасности. Пользователи у Вас в системах по разному зовутся?

По-простому это понизить уровень UAC в 7-ке, по-хорошему назвать пользователей одинаково.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

Спасибо за ответ. Просто я не очень разбираюсь в этом. Можно поподробнее ?

ПС. А с файлами как быть ? Как восстановить все ? - http://f1.s.qip.ru/WMlLyF3M.jpg

----------


## PavelA

На картинке про файлы ничего нет. Напишите поподробнее.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

Попробовал сам подключить сеть, наверное какие то настройки поменял, но что именно точно не знаю..
Раньше было так - "C:\Program Files (x86)\QIP 2012\qip.exe" теперь все адреса ярлыков программ изменились на такое - "\\User-pc\c$\Program Files (x86)\QIP 2012\qip.exe" и при нажатии вылезает такое окно - http://f1.s.qip.ru/WMlLyF3M.jpg

----------


## PavelA

Система стала пытаться запускать все программы с 7-ки. Из-за этого и вылезает окно UAC.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

а как все исправить ?

----------


## PavelA

К сожалению, на данный момент я решения не знаю. Предполагаю, что оно достаточно простое.

Попробуй закрыть "Общий доступ" с ХР к компьютеру с Windows7

----------

compik

----------


## compik

Может кто нибудь знает ? Как можно решить проблема ?

----------


## PavelA

Спроси у Bratez или thyrex

----------

compik

----------


## Val_Ery

> Попробовал сам подключить сеть, наверное какие то настройки поменял, но что именно точно не знаю..
>  Раньше было так - "C:\Program Files (x86)\QIP 2012\qip.exe" теперь все адреса ярлыков программ изменились на такое - "\\User-pc\c$\Program Files (x86)\QIP 2012\qip.exe"


Я только предположу... Виндовса под рукой нет, чтобы посмотреть так или нет  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Такое чувство, что у Вас расшаренный диск С (да еще и с полным доступом) подключен как сетевой диск. Проверить это можно заглянув в Мой компьютер, нет ли там какого сетевого размещения... 
Вы, наверное, находясь в проводнике нажали ПКМ и выбрали "подключить сетевой диск", указали ему букву, а в качестве директории - весь С. Естесственно, тогда все пути приобретают такой вид  :Smiley: 
Проверьте, пожалуйста...
Вот на почитать - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308582/ru
В семерке, если не ошибаюсь, в проводнике - меню не то сервис, не то инструменты - сетевые папки
=========
Может, я ошибаюсь...

----------


## compik

*Val_Ery*, спасибо за ответ. Посмотрел, общего доступа нет..

----------


## Val_Ery

*compik*, 



> \\User-pc\c$\Program Files


Только из-за этого написал про доступ (С$), был не прав... 
Это, на самом деле, и не важно...
Что с сетевыми дисками? Смотрели?
А юзер-пс - эта та самая ваша 7-ка, на которой лежат запускаемые файлы?

----------


## compik

*Val_Ery*, все верно, user-pc это имя компьютера.

----------


## Val_Ery

*compik*, 
ещё раз: что с сетевыми дисками?
покажите выхлоп net use (набрать в командной строке) и set

----------


## Bratez

*compik*, на вашем скрине обведено красным - _Щелкните для изменения_. Там включите сетевое обнаружение и общий доступ к файлам, а также *отключите* парольный доступ к общим ресурсам.

На XP просто откройте Сетевое окружение и прогоните мастер *Установить домашнюю или малую сеть*. Разумеется, имя рабочей группы на обоих компах должно совпадать.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Почему у вас локальные пути к программам заменились на сетевые и как это поправить - честно говоря не знаю, но запускаться программы должны и так. Только систему безопасности надо подкрутить, чтобы запросы каждый раз не выдавались. Конечно, это не есть очень гут, но если другого выхода не найдется... Можно кстати вручную свойства ярляков поперебивать. Или они опять такими становятся?

----------

compik,  *PavelA*

----------


## compik

*Bratez*, спасибо за ответ.

На данный момент больше всего интересует вопрос об устранении этой проблемы. 
Вручную свойства ярлыков изменить получается, но хотелось бы выяснить в чем именно проблема, чтобы все вернуть как было  :Smiley:  

Если будут какие нибудь советы/подсказки буду очень благодарен.





> *compik*, 
> ещё раз: что с сетевыми дисками?
> покажите выхлоп net use (набрать в командной строке) и set



*Val_Ery,* спасибо за ответ.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.


*C:\Users\User>net use*
Новые подключения будут запомнены.


В списке нет элементов.




*C:\Users\User>set*
ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=USER-PC
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\User
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\User\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\USER-PC
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=4
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program File
s (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live;C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA
 Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Wi  ndows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbe
m;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\P  rogram Files (x86)\Common File
s\Adobe\AGL;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Shared
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WS  F;.WSH;.MSC
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=2a07
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
ProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
PSModulePath=C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell  \v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP=C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN=User-pc
USERNAME=User
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\User
windir=C:\Windows
windows_tracing_flags=3
windows_tracing_logfile=C:\BVTBin\Tests\installpac  kage\csilogfile.log


C:\Users\User>

----------


## Val_Ery

*compik*, 
Блин...  :Sad:  И чего теперь?!..
Знать бы, чего Вы делали... Как говорят механики по ксероксам - "что-то не работает, вспоминай, что настраивал". Если прогуглить на предмет "unc path", можно найти некоторые решения. Подойдут ли они Вам? Не знаю...
В общем, пока ступор  :Shocked:

----------


## compik

*Val_Ery*, спасибо Вам за помощь. 

ПС. Все еще актуальна. Проблема не решена.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*compik*, прочитал тему, не очень понятно что вы все таки хотите получить на выходе.

У вас есть 2 компьютера подключенные через роутер. Так? 

Они оба работает в сети - все ОК. Так?

Вы хотите чего добиться?

Скрин который выше иллюстрирует работу UAC, он предупреждает вас о запуске программ как бы с сетевого диска. Это понятно. Попробуйте отключить доступ к файлам и принтерам на этом компьютере вообще:

Панель управления\Сеть и Интернет\Центр управления сетями и общим доступом\Дополнительные параметры общего доступа

----------

compik

----------


## compik

*Ilya Shabanov*, спасибо за ответ. Компьютеры подключены через свитч.

На данный момент больше всего волнует вопрос как исправить расширение программ. Исправить вручную как предложили это конечно вариант, но из за этого компьютер стал висеть и нужно найти реальную проблему..

Попробовал Ваш вариант, отключил доступ к файлам и принтерам, перезагрузился, но ничего не изменилось..

----------


## PavelA

IE -- Options -- Security -- Local Intranet -- Sites Там снять галочку Include all network path. И, наверное, будет счастье.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

*PavelA*, спасибо за ответ.

Никак не нахожу..Можете скажете где именно смотреть ?  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Местная интрасеть -- Узлы. Искать там.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

*PavelA*, снял галку с "автоматически определять принадлежность к интрасети" но ничего не изменилось..
Может что-то другое нужно сделать ?

----------


## compik

Никаких версией больше нет ?  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

У меня нет  :Sad: 

- - - Добавлено - - -

На любом ярлыке, запускающем программу, на рабочем столе в Windows7 правой клавишей мыши, "Свойства"   Скриншот сюда.

----------

compik

----------


## PavelA

Центр управления сетями и общим доступом -- Какой тип сети выбран?

----------

compik

----------


## Val_Ery

*compik*, 
 а откатить систему, к примеру, на месяц назад не пробовали? (личные данные - почта, документы, медиа - не пострадают)

----------


## PavelA

Предполагаю неправильно выбрана сеть для компьютера: публичная вместо домашней. Далее читаем статью:
http://windows.microsoft.com/ru-RU/w...twork-location

----------

compik

----------


## compik

> На любом ярлыке, запускающем программу, на рабочем столе в Windows7 правой клавишей мыши, "Свойства"   Скриншот сюда.







> Центр управления сетями и общим доступом -- Какой тип сети выбран?







> *compik*, 
>  а откатить систему, к примеру, на месяц назад не пробовали? (личные данные - почта, документы, медиа - не пострадают)


Нет, есть данные которые потеряются.

----------


## PavelA

До конца сеть сконфигурировать надо. Надо нажать "Готовность к созданию" Там выбрать имя группы. В общем, тот визард до конца выполнить. Хуже точно не будет.

----------

compik

----------


## compik

> До конца сеть сконфигурировать надо. Надо нажать "Готовность к созданию" Там выбрать имя группы. В общем, тот визард до конца выполнить. Хуже точно не будет.


Создал, ничего не изменилось  :Wink:

----------


## PavelA

В системе заведен только один пользователь?  Других профилей, если посмотреть, нет?

- - - Добавлено - - -

Кстати, попробуй на oszone.net поспрашивать. Там быстрее ответ найдешь.

----------

compik

----------


## ABEgorov

1. Что-то изменило ярлыки, прописав в них UNC (т.е. сетевые пути) на Ваш компьютер. Просто замените в ярлыках \\user-pc\C$ на C:
Локальные диски всегда расшарены в Windows и это обычно никак не меняют. $ после шары означает, что шара скрыта, да и права на просмотр есть только у админов, так что ничего страшного.
2. Чтобы это сообщение при открытии файла в локальной сети не появлялось, компьютер user-pc должен быть добавлен в зону местной интрасети, но лучше просто поправить ярлыки.
3. Сеть должна быть не домашняя, а рабочая (Windows XP не поддерживает домашние группы).
4. Для того, чтобы расшарить папку в центре управления сетями и общим доступом выберите дополнительные параметры общего доступа: включите сетевое обноружение, включите общий доступ к файлам и отключите общий доступ с парольной защитой. Включите учётную запись гостя на компьютере (если она отключена) и откройте общий доступ к нужным папкам через их свойства.

----------


## PavelA

> 1. Что-то изменило ярлыки, прописав в них UNC (т.е. сетевые пути) на Ваш компьютер.


 Единственная мысль, которая мне понравилась в этом сообщении. По всем остальным тезисам есть куча вопросов. Мусорить в этой конкретно теме не хочу.

----------

compik,  Val_Ery

----------


## compik

*Всем огромное спасибо за ответы и за помощь.* 

Изменил все ярлыки в ручную, проблем пока не вижу, сеть отключил вообще. И как написал *ABEgorov*, что "ничего страшного" нет в этом, думаю больше выяснить причину не нужно.

Только еще кое что хотелось бы узнать. У некоторых программ, заметил, что не прописано "Рабочая Папка". Это тоже нужно прописать вручную или просто так и должно быть ?

----------


## PavelA

> У некоторых программ, заметил, что не прописано "Рабочая Папка". Это тоже нужно прописать вручную или просто так и должно быть ?


 Если стали прописывать руками, то доделывайте до конца. Для некоторых программ параметр "Рабочая папка" важен.

----------

compik

----------


## ABEgorov

> Только еще кое что хотелось бы узнать. У некоторых программ, заметил, что не прописано "Рабочая Папка". Это тоже нужно прописать вручную или просто так и должно быть ?


Не нужно. Если рабочая папка  не указана, значит приложение может самостоятельно её определить и настройки в ярлыке не использует.
Рабочая папка это просто каталог из которого должно запускаться приложение и все пути рассматриваются относительно этого каталога. Если не указана, используется рабочая папка родительского приложения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## compik

*PavelA, Val_Ery, Bratez, Ilya Shabanov, ABEgorov* СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ  :Smiley:

----------

